# Attention all Bunnies and Bunny slaves. I am Fraggles and I am running for president!



## I_heart_Fraggles

Greetings fellow rabbits and the slaves that serve them. I am Fraggles and I am here to say that I will be the next president of the united states. 






Rabbits! To long have we suffered with our slaves lack of training and forgetfulness of the simple rules we laid down for them.
Well with me as your leader there will be change and we will finally live in luxury and total happiness. 

With me as your president you can expect ALL parks to be "Rabbit only" with sprawling gardens full of veggies and massive hay racks that never empty. Sand boxes will be filled with the softest sand for your digging needs and YES there will be digging!
Of course we will still have slaves but they will tend our gardens,our homes and at night they will be "put away" while you sleep in the big soft beds!
The slaves will still work of course but after a days work they will bring home something that matters. BANANA CHIPS!
No more ridiculous pieces of dirty green paper. I have tasted that paper and I can't figure out what the fuss is about.
The slaves will build our monuments, you know that pointy tower thing in the capitol? Ya its coming down and in its place a statue of Peter Rabbit!
Show bunnies! There will be perks for you too. Rabbit shows will continue as normal with a few changes. 
No more baths or grooming EVER! Also from now on all breeds will run around the table not just Tans! Fuller figured bunnies are just as beautiful as "arched" breeds. "Arched" of course being slave code for "Skinny model type". Oh and no more bits of ribbon or statues of shiny plastic. Craisons at all rabbit shows!

Rabbits! It will be illegal for ANYONE to dress you up in ridiculous outfits and from now on slaves will be wearing the harnesses.





Together we will prosper and be happy. The slaves will be our pets and we will use there thumbs to flourish.
Now I would like to turn the floor over to my running mate and future vice president. Tattoo the Octopus!







....................





Tattoo! Please exit the coconut shell immediately and address these fine rabbits who are waiting to hear your opinion on our future economy.....







.................





Tattoo!!! Uncoil yourself immediately and address your public......Wait!!! What are you doing!!! Don't you DARE blend in with that sand. Tat...Tattoo!




...................





Tattoo the octopus!!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin:
OK OK I know what your thinking but in his defense I don't think he has vocal cords. But he CAN change colors AND the slaves say he is super smart. As your president I vow to find a way to communicate with this Octopus so we can learn from him and use his advanced brain to fuel our power. Until then we can always hide him in a drawer and then wait for the human to open the drawer see him.... scream and run away. 
I mean just the other day the lady slave was feeding him and he reached out and touched her. She screamed and cried "he touched me" for like 15 minutes while the man slave laughed. 
Anyway....If you like me have had enough! If you want to dig and chew without being shouted at. If your tired of clothes and harnesses. If you wanna see your children BINKY in the streets! (Street binkys will be OK cause cars,cats,birds ect will be illegal) then join me while I become president! For those bunnies who do not live here don't despair. After I am president of the U.S.A your country's are NEXT! Canada is first! Canada AND Daisy Mae! (She is so cute wid her widdle nose and ears)....oh um. Sorry. Anyway! Let's show these humans who is really in control! The year of the rabbit shall go on FOREVER (insert evil laugh here). Thank you for your time....This ad has been payed for by the society to make Fraggles ruler of the world.


----------



## jujub793

Fraggles needs minions to take over the world lol, i am sure there are plenty on the forum who would fill those positions


----------



## gmas rabbit

Fraggles, you's a girl so leave Dairy Mae with her cute widdle nosey and ears to me, Benjamin. I will help you to run Canader and all these here slaves. She can be my firstest lady.I has the name to be a ruler, after all Benjamin is a true majestic name of a leader. There will be no more diets, control of the treats or restriction of time outside or on the bed once we bunnies take over. The slaves will be at our bidding not the odder way around. Life will be goood.As for that Tattoo type character, sand hiding and no comment is for the sissys. Come out Tattoo and make yourself know. How does you expect to run a campaign of controll without a madate and voice. Fraggles thump on his cage or do the famous bunny binkies around it. Get that man-slave to put him out where you can have a widdle chat with that guy. That lady slave of yours will be no problem, she will hide and scream. I am with you, bunnies rule, bunny control.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Thank you Benjamin. You would make an excellent lord of Canada. However Daisy Mae is needed here from her ability to be um....white. Yes white and fluffy is needed here. As for Tattoo there is much needed genius there. We can teach him to use one of those special computers like Stephan Hawking.
I just hope he has more to say then "bring me more clams!"


----------



## Kipcha

Babbitty supports all three bunnies in their quest in democracy. He shall give you all perks when his world domination is a success.


----------



## Pipp

:laugh:


----------



## jcottonl02

Lol I'm actually lolling so hard right now!
'Tattoo- don't you dare blend in with the sand'

HAHAHAHAHA this is genius.

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My slave wants to be appointed ambassador to Tahiti, so I am sure we can work something out. Don't know about the VP candidate, he looks to much like Dick Cheney to be trust worthy.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Fraggles Daisy Mae here, I'm honoured that you need me to be your running mate. I don't know about that Tatoo though. He's got too any legs if you ask me.

Benji you can come to, the more the merrier.
When you coming to get me Fraggles? I'm waiting.

Dutchie


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

We are thankful for all your support. I however do believe in Tattoo's ability to do SOMETHING for our cause. Just last night he was able to pry three clams out of there shells. Thats pretty good sense he does not have thumbs. Daisy Mae, we will be there to collect you shortly. Just as soon as we take control of air force one.


----------



## Nyx

Fraggles,

Many of us here in Texas (flemish that is) have been watching Night of the Lepus and studying it intently for tips on how to overcome the humans and how to keep them from taking us down.

Mind you - right now we're pretty happy where we're at - but we were going to send our findings to other bunnies worldwide to help them out.

I suggest you get your minions to watching the movie (avoid the last few minutes) and use the methods shown to take over Air Force One. 

Once you have become President, I would like to be considered as Head of Homeland Security. I currently have experience watching over a herd...I think watching over the nation couldn't be THAT MUCH harder....

Could it?


----------



## rabbitgeek2011

Count my vote!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

One of my first presidential acts will be to remake night of the lepus but change the ending so the bunnies win. Ideas on who we should get to direct are more then welcome. As part of our standing treaty with the oceans Octopus we will be also remaking several Octopus movies and adding rabbits to make them more interesting.


----------



## flopper671

Dear, Fwaggles I don't care what the humans say but, I will vote fow you. And the hoomans say something about money our money will be romaine lettuce. Now I can finally have that bowl of bananas and apples i wanted.


----------



## flopper671

And maybe I can run for keeper of romaine lettuce and we will re-name this place bunnytopia


----------



## MiniLopHop

This is Houdini- I wanna be head ob da shenanigans. Hoomans call dis da CIA. We can name it BIA (bunns in action). My bunwide Cinderella will be grweat help, she changes cowors wif each molt so she can bwend in.



Oh, and we fownd inspiwation for Tatoo, be bold my fwend:


----------



## MiniLopHop

Hey Fraggles, how is de campain goin? Iz Tatoo wready fo da pubwic?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our offer still stands. Suggest you distract them with "Killer Tomatos" and then take AF One.


----------



## MiniLopHop

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Our offer still stands. Suggest you distract them with "Killer Tomatos" and then take AF One.





Dat is totawy da kind ob shenanigans I iz up for! Cindy can pwetend to be a stuardess!

-Houdini


----------



## megs

Hi Fraggles It's Harley here! manged to get onto the laptop with out mummy seeing!:biggrin:

I will Vote for you to be president!

I Support Fraggles 2011!:biggrin:

Harley Signing out :brownbunny


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Sadly the campain has taken a rough road as Tattoo demands more clams in exchange that he will possibly thing up ?something good....Anyone wanna make a clam donation/


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Fraggles Daisy Mae here. Between you andme we can get rid of that fish with all those legs.

Give him some of your veggies and tell him to go suck it up.:biggrin:

We need you as president and me as Vice President. The two most BEAUTIFUL Bunnies on RO.

Hugs anNose Bonks

Daisy Mae Dutchess of Ajax:hug2:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

My dear Daisy Mae. You have shown yourself to be a loyal supporter to our cause and I thank you. However I must ask you to push that loyalty even further. You see sometimes to unite to kingdoms and full the power certain "rituals and traditions" must be upheld. With your royal status as "Dutchess of Ajax" your a perfect canidate to marry a "American prince". No silly not Johnny Depp......Im talking of course about "His royal majasty" Tattoo the Octopus!!!!! Now now before you get yout mane in a ruffle...Tattoo has requested the title of "Prince of America" AND to be married to the prettiest lionhead dutchess Canada has in exchange for coming up with some idea's for my presidental campain....So after you come down here and marry Tattoo AND after he finishes all his clams he will start thinking of idea's for us!!! ....HE PROMISED!!!!


----------



## gmas rabbit

Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like blackmail to me. Don't do it Daisy-Mae you know you cannot trust these slimmy types. Personally I am surprised that Fraggles would even suggest such a thing. Hmmm, me thinks that there is an alterative motive a float.
Benjamnin


----------



## MarisaAndToby

Float... get it? Fishy... water... no?

*cough cough* Anyways........ Daisy Mae, do it. Look at those beady little eyes. So dreamy! *swoon* Plus I bet those suction cups would give GREAT massages.

Don't listen to Benjamin, he's just jealous and wants you all to himself.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Benjamin, if Daisy Mae wants to mary a fish, let her go. You are too cute to go after a girl that isn't returning your affections. Rebecca Lynn is now a widdow. Perhaps you can woo her? She likes big lops


----------



## gmas rabbit

Well if I "drop dead gorgeous"( according to my new vet ) bunny loap cannot get The Fraggles, I will be turning my sights to a Canadian dolly. I really like the big girls, I am thinking Miss Daisy-Mae would be a little overwhelmed by my 14.75 pounds of bunny fluff. Still a marriage of convience does sound a little harsh, that sort of stuff went out in my Mom's grandparents day. Oh yes, mom-in-law who is 89 this year was married by an arranged marriage. lol . First chance that she had she divorced him and married the love of her life. Daisy-Mae you be careful, I would agree something fishy is in the works.
Benjamin


----------



## gmas rabbit

Rebecca-Lynn likes us big handsome lops? She sounds like a girl a guy like me would be interested in. Pennsylvania? My mom's grandbabies daddy lives in Toiga, Pennsylvania. We wouldn't go into that. I am all up for a long distance romance. lol 
Benjamin


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh yes Benjamin, you are very handsome! "Becky bats eyelashes at you". You are much more attractive than Cottontail, who is just so dull and sarcastic with his uppy ears. :wink


----------



## Sweetie

This is awesome!!!!! Tattoo looks awesome as well.

I support Fraggles for president and Daisy Mae as vice president!!!!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Then its settled....Benjamin and Rebecca lynn make such a nice couple. They will be put on the guest list to attend "the royal wedding". You know that Kate Middleton girl has nothing on beautiful Daisy Mae. Plus Tattoo and Prince William look quite a bit alike if ya ask me. Hurrey Daisy Mae....Your chariot awaits to bring you to your handsome prince! Hope you like clams.......


----------



## gmas rabbit

Hey Rebecca-Lynn you is one hot little bunny. I have a Cottontail too, maybe we could marry them off. Winky-binky back at you.
Benjamin.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

OK so Benjamin and Rebecca Lynn will be marrying off there pesky cotton tails. Oh we can have a double ceramony!


----------



## MarisaAndToby

Cottontails? More like cottonFAILS.
*guffaw*

-Toby


----------



## SOOOSKA

Fraggles I don't like dose slimy things with all thoose legs.

Benjamin your one handsome dude.






Look at me, I seestars when i think of you.

Here's one at Spa






And in my Wedding attitre.






Enjoy


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

After I am president there will be stricked rules on cotton tails. They must come inside and learn to live like civil bunnies. They must also keep there paws and tails clean....I mean do they even wash there faces?


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh no Daisy Mae, Benjy is MY handsome boy now! 

-Rebecca Lynn


----------



## gmas rabbit

Daisy-Mae you is one cutie patutie, but I'm thinking that Rebecca-Lynn is one sweet woman, widdow and all. You look especially lovely in your wedding attire and Rebecca-Lynn looks so hot in her cage with Cottontail. I just don't know quite what to do. Such a long spell without a girl friend and now 2. What can a boy do?? Eat your heart out Tattoo, maybe I will become the next Ambassodor of Foreign Relationships.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Now Daisy Mae. Your not going to let a a little thing like.....extra limbs stand in the way of total rabbit control are you? You know you could use him as a hat rack Also I bet he would make a great shopping buddy. Consider Tattoo to be the Hugh Hefner of the ocean and you are his most special bunny 
Now girls no fighting over Mr.Benjamin..... Rebecca Lynn and Benjamin have found each other and Daisy mae will get to live with me Fraggles after her marriage to Tattoo.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Mom says she has to clean my dewlap and chin from all the pumpkin and critical care I got syringed when I was sick, before she can take some new head shots of me. What ever that means. Head shots is what I would like to give that old vet. Anyway she is working at getting the stuff from under my chin off so I look the most handsome.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Make sure your mom takes your picture as soon as she is finished cleaning your face. So she can capture some total bunny loaf disapproval.


----------



## gmas rabbit




----------



## gmas rabbit

I should have made them smaller oops. Anyway you can see he is not particularly happy.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

He is the cutest boy......Maybe he should move here. he can be president Fraggles "first lady'


----------



## gmas rabbit

I'm not sure Jason wants to compete with 2 rabbits for the yogurt treats. lol


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Lol. After Fraggles is president it will be Jason who must 'dance for treats"


----------



## Nyx

Fat Butt and I have decided to run against you for President and V.P. We are still working out who will be which.

However - in the tradition of American "People Politics" we challenge you to a debate. 

We suggest MSNBCBunny but are open to ABCRabbit or NBCPancakeBunny for the debate.

We want a 9 minute debate but are open to other options....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I see. I am very open to a debate and would be happy to break my foot off in your politics. I will bring the carisma you bring the salad. But I won't be bitter....After I am president I will put you in charge.....in charge of getting my veggies!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I would just like to thank all my supporters who have cheered me on. Any bunny who is thinking about joining "the other side" should know that they clearly lack the skills for a proper takeover. I mean they don't even HAVE an Octopus! What can they possibly bring to your lives without an Octopus? Vote for me.....cause I have an Octopus!


----------



## gmas rabbit

I'm thinking they may be a little scared of you Fraggles, they are not letting on where they comes from. As long as you and I are going to share treats and make that Jason do the treat dance complete with foot thumps, I'm sure that I for one knows who is the better candidate. Nothing like a big girl beautiful bunny for a big job. 
Benjamin.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Benji, it's me Daisy Mae your true LOVE.:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::big kiss::big kiss::big kiss::inlove::inlove:.

Faggles I just can't deal with all those limbs and all those suction cups on the limbs. I think you should bring him to the ocean and let him loose. He's going to try to steal all my food and toys when i visiting you.

Hey Benji what you doing? I hope you are thinking of me.

Hugs Everyone 

Daisy Mae


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Thank you Benjamin. Yes it appears my opionate can't stand the heat....But just to be on the safe side I have a few things I would like to share. You see I have done a little digging and not just on the couch cushions. Now I am not trying to run a "smear campain" here. But I did find some tasty tidbits....
1.My rivals do not support "same sex bonding". Now I have always said a bunny has a right to groom any bunny they want but SOME RABBITS don't feel the same way.
2. Do you like treats? I know I do....But if elected president Mr.Fat butt would only share the best treats with the richest rabbits. He does not support my plan to use helicoptors to make rain craisons and banana chips.
Finally I have a very sad story to share....There was this momma doe and her four little bunnies who had fallen on hard times. Daddy had run off with a Tan and mommy was barely scraping by. One day while digging threw the trash for old produce outside a grocery store Mr.Fat butt came along with a large bag of craisons all to himself. Momma doe softly asked him to spare a few treats for the darling bunnies. Mr.Fat butt not only refused but foot flicked the little angels as he hopped away laughing!....Not trying to run a smear campain here but geez....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Tattoo likes you Daisy Mae :inlove: He likes you a lot.....You can call him "Prince Charming"....Please wait outside for the carriage. It will be pulled by beautiful seahorses.


----------



## Nyx

*gmas rabbit wrote: *


> I'm thinking they may be a little scared of you Fraggles, they are not letting on where they comes from. As long as you and I are going to share treats and make that Jason do the treat dance complete with foot thumps, I'm sure that I for one knows who is the better candidate. *Nothing like a big girl beautiful bunny for a big job. *
> Benjamin.



Why thank you Benjamin - both Fat Butt & I thank you actually. Fat Butt (whose real name is Harmony) weighs in at 19.3 pounds and she doesn't need any octopus to help tip the scales either. I weigh in around 15-16 pounds.

We both appreciate the fact that you understand this job needs a big beautiful girl.


----------



## Nyx

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Thank you Benjamin. Yes it appears my opionate can't stand the heat....But just to be on the safe side I have a few things I would like to share. You see I have done a little digging and not just on the couch cushions. Now I am not trying to run a "smear campain" here. But I did find some tasty tidbits....
> 1.My rivals do not support "same sex bonding". Now I have always said a bunny has a right to groom any bunny they want but SOME RABBITS don't feel the same way.
> 2. Do you like treats? I know I do....But if elected president Mr.Fat butt would only share the best treats with the richest rabbits. He does not support my plan to use helicoptors to make rain craisons and banana chips.
> Finally I have a very sad story to share....There was this momma doe and her four little bunnies who had fallen on hard times. Daddy had run off with a Tan and mommy was barely scraping by. One day while digging threw the trash for old produce outside a grocery store Mr.Fat butt came along with a large bag of craisons all to himself. Momma doe softly asked him to spare a few treats for the darling bunnies. Mr.Fat butt not only refused but foot flicked the little angels as he hopped away laughing!....Not trying to run a smear campain here but geez....


Can't stand the heat? Mind you - several days this summer it was over 106 degrees outside...and yet you were basking away (with an OCTOPUS?) at the cooler Pacific Northwest temperatures.

We will address some of your comments in a moment but first we have a question for our fellow bunnies.

Don't you agree that it is important to get all the facts CORRECT if you want to be president? I mean - we wouldn't want to send out more bunnies to unsafe lands due to "weapons of mass destruction" - right? We'd want to make sure we have our facts straight.

Well then - let's set one fact straight. "Fat Butt" is MRS / MS Fat Butt - and that is HER middle name. Her full name is "Harmony Fat Butt Flint". She mainly goes by Fat Butt when I'm yelling at her about something - or when she's about to go to a show where proper posteriors are preferred.

So I suggest that you go elsewhere to get accurate information.

In addition - we were prepared to support your pathetic attempt to run for President until we did some research into Tattoo. We will be presenting more information over the weekend about your octopus ally...we are just waiting on verification.

But for now - lets deal with your comments....

First of all - same sex bonding. We not only approve of it - but we ENCOURAGE it. In our home we have three pairs of NON-NEUTERED bucks living together. While two sets are brothers - the third set is not - and yet - they live together happily anyway. 

As a herd matron for the last year and a half, I (Nyx) have not only encouraged same sex bonding among our herd - but given lessons in how to best groom a flemmie and encouraged lionheads and holland lops and mixed breeds to give us flemmies lessons in how to groom them the best. Ellie Mae, our e-lop, is a slow learner when it comes to learning these things as she thinks that e-lops are the only ones who need grooming - but we are patient with her and try to increase her quota of oats and treats to help her "catch up".

In addition - we approve of and encourage "opposite sex" grooming and breeding and have spent hours on a regular basis flirting with the many bucks who live here. Even Thunder, my flemish giant daughter bred with Brady Hawkes, an e-lop - which of course shows how open-minded we are to ALL breeds.

Both Harmony and I have SUCCESSFULLY raised litters of babies - who of course are supporting us in our efforts. As I'm sure you will understand - raising a litter of babies successfully takes skills in time management, resource gathering, negotiation (which is in a way a form of governing), and so much more. 

Harmony & I are also prepared to present our pedigrees to show that we are indeed U.S. citizen bunnies. I was born in Indiana and migrated to Texas with the help of my slaves and Harmony was born in Massachusetts and migrated to Texas also. Between the two of us, we have a cultural understanding of the East Coast, Midwest and Southern Texas. Oh - did I mention that we both flew in airplanes too to get here?

As far as treats go - we love treats too - but we would never turn in helicopters for treats. What a poor management of resources.

We would send those helicopters scouring the other nations for treats to bring home to us - with no tax penalties. We'd start with bananas and move on from there.

You mention Fat Butt and craisins but actually, she swore off craisins 2 years ago after a gas attack. She now has oatmeal and bananas on a daily basis.

So please....dear dear Fraggles - get your facts straight in the future.

Oh - before I forget - we may already have two endorsements.

Brad Pitt may endorse us after getting permission from Jennifer Aniston, Angelina Jolie, and his children. 

Also, since he was once a Texas Ranger, Chuck Norris is considering our platform and endorsing us. First he has to find a way to cry so he can cure cancer....

I will share our platform of beliefs later this weekend as we are still working out some of the kinks.

But here are a few of the issues we will be campaigning on...

No breeding because a human says so. Breeding is only to be done at the wishes of the two bunnies involved.
No more rabbit shows - unless a bun wants to attend and show off their human.
No rabbits in the armed services....of any sort.
Oatmeal at every meal provided free by the government (if the rabbit chooses to participate).


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Benjamin do not be swayed by these overly large does. The reason they are so big is because they don't share treats! They don't share them with baby bunnies and they won't share them with you.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

:sigh:
Such a brave attempt but sadly I am not impressed. First off I can not control the weather yet and just because I live in a air conditioned condo and Tattoo has a heat regulator does not make us soft in anyway. Second I can assure all of you that Tattoo has a spotless background and reputation. He is only 5 months old! We to have indorsements but not by silly humans (exept Johnny Depp of course :inlove: )
I will also be researching the actual Texas ranger records of a one Chuck Norris. The idea that A.You don't agree with using helecoptors to make it rain treats and B. You want to HARVEST treats from other countries. Benjamin? Daisy Mae? How do you feel about that idea being proud Canadian bunnies?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

You have spent HOURS flirting with MANY bucks huh.....Me thinks these ladies are a little risque and well.....no I am not going to say it. I won't resort to such CHEAP tactics. How many litters have you raised? Clearly there a little LOOSE when it comes to proper family values.


----------



## Nyx

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Benjamin do not be swayed by these overly large does. The reason they are so big is because they don't share treats! They don't share them with baby bunnies and they won't share them with you.


Oh Fraggles....dear....who is your contact person for getting credible information? May we suggest that you fire them and find yourself someone a bit more....competent? Perhaps even ... if desperate enough - go to the internet for information?

From Wikipedia article on flemish giants......

The minimum show weight for a Senior (older than 8 months) doe is 14lbs (about 6.4kg), and the minimum weight of a Senior buck is 13lbs (about 5.9kg) (ARBA Standards of Perfection). A senior doe can take 1 year to reach full maturity. A senior buck can take 1.5 years to reach full maturity. *It is not unusual to see a 10 kilo (22 pound) Flemish Giant,* and specimens weighing over 50 kilos have been reported.
​While we are big and beautiful girls - that is how we were created to be....it isn't because we stuff ourselves all the time and are overweight....

Secondly - I'm sorry if you had a lousy mama that didn't teach you to share - but one of the first lessons we teach our babies - is to share. We teach them this by sharing WITH them.....including the treats we get. We know that if we teach them sharing at a young age....they will share better when they get older - so we start the process by sharing what we receive. 

Also - if you remember correctly, I live IN a herd with other girls....and we all gather around the supper bowls in the evenings and share our supper. We also share our hay and our water....and of course - any treats that we get also.

We've found that if we're willing to share with another doe - then that other doe will usually share with us. (Ok - so the lionheads are a bit more stingy sometimes...).

Now Harmony does not live in a herd - she lives in a "secure, undisclosed location" due to her celebrity status as a show bunny. However, she has assured me that she oftentimes shares her treats by pushing the leftovers out onto the floor for the puppy Oreo since he says he's hungry. Mom has even watched her push out her fruit loops and asked her to not do that any more.

I do have some questions to ask you though - for research in preparation for our future debate....


How many other rabbits have you interacted with on a LIVE basis (not just on the internet)? Did you push them away - or welcome them to your quarters?
How many different breeds have you interacted with?
While Harmony and I are both flemish giants, we have interacted with New Zealands, Holland Lops, English Lops, Lionheads, Polish, Beveren, Mixed Breeds, Californians and more. We find that we like most of those breeds - the lionheads can be a bit catty sometimes and then wonderful other times. The Holland Lops are very energetic and we're actually going to have them putting out our posters.

What other species have you interacted with besides Octopus? We've interacted with three dogs and three cats. At times we've even had to interact with a mouse or two.
That is all for now.

Once again Fraggles, I hope you understand that our concern is not about YOU but it is about Tattoo....and some of our discoveries about ....well...I will share that later. I do need proof.


----------



## Nyx

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> You have spent HOURS flirting with MANY bucks huh.....Me thinks these ladies are a little risque and well.....no I am not going to say it. I won't resort to such CHEAP tactics. How many litters have you raised? Clearly there a little LOOSE when it comes to proper family values.


I, Nyx have had two litters and Harmony has had one litter.

However, my first litter had 13 in it....although sadly, only eight were able to make it to weaning (I really did try to teach them to share ALL things ... even the milk...but sometimes that is just the way things happen).

As far as breeding - these were the choices made by our slaves before we put our feet down and said, "no more".

And flirting....aw....come on....you can't tell us you've never flirted. 

I mean - we had hours every day to kill and a gal can only sleep so long. Besides, the bucks enjoyed it when we groomed their noses when they stuck them through the bars....and it made them happy.

Oh - and helicopters raining craisins? Aren't you worried about the craisins dropping on some poor bunny's head from that distance and really doing some damage?

Do you have a medicare plan for bunnies if that happens?


----------



## Nyx

Oh well - off to do some more research on this country's issues where it comes to bunnies.

One quick thought though - harvesting from other countries does not mean we would STEAL from them...of course not. We would be offering our ASSISTANCE.


----------



## Nyx

This is only the tip of the iceburg as far as what we've discovered about Tattoo....we're still waiting for confirmation of the other facts we've heard.

But Tattoo will not take care of the "underdogs" of this country - as far as bunnies go. 

Why? Because he has ties in....well....we'll let you see what we're trying to say...

[align=center]







[align=left]We'd love to see Tattoo disclose his financial status....but we suspect he's only looking out for clams for him & his friends.

Just sayin....
[/align][/align]


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I see what's going on here. Show rabbits! Always so snobby. Also what are you trying to say about the "fuller figured"? I have interacted with many species including two dwarf rabbits oh and there is a video on youtube of me humping a cat. I also had direct contact with the Tan who broke into my home and tore up my slaves broom. There is nothing you can dig up on poor Tattoo. Your just trying to tarnish his good name. Perhaps your working for a buck who has his eye on the lovely Daisy Mae. Daisy Mae and Tattoo are going to be very happy together. I never flirt, I am like Queen Elisabeth the first married to my country! Don't know your history huh...well who can blame you with all that flirting going on. Plus I don't want to end up on a talk show trying to figure out who the daddy is....Like some doe's


----------



## Nyx

Oooh - we not only know who was the daddy of each of our litters....but we know who OUR daddies were...

Do you??


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

OMG :shock:
That is nothing but a shameless tabloid trick.....


----------



## Nyx

Humping a cat? Sheesh....the dog can do that - why would WE stoop so low.....

Talk about perversions.....um....I mean......

alternate lifestyles


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

My daddies name is Spot thank you.


----------



## Nyx

While this was NOT Tattoo...to his credit...we want you to understand what KIND of creature you are allied with in your campaign...

Octopus snatches divers camera for home movie


----------



## Nyx

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> My daddies name is Spot thank you.


and who's your mama???

Spot....wow...so original. Last I knew - that was a dog's name...

You know...

"Run Spot Run"....

Oh well - at least it sold children's books to the masses....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I was a much younger girl when the cat came into my life. You would be confused to if a cat showed up in your home....rubbing itself against all your possesions.


----------



## Nyx

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> I was a much younger girl when the cat came into my life. You would be confused to if a cat showed up in your home....rubbing itself against all your possesions.


Gotcha - kinda like "I voted for it before I voted against it"..

Yep.

Understood...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

You should be ashamed! Mommies name was Cookie and she was a beautiful doe. She went to a butcher along with all my siblings the day after I was rescued from the meat farm. You are silly pampered,pedigreed doe's. What can you possibly bring to middle class rabbits? Fat butt should be called "Fat Cat". I am sure you will "nyx" all education and healthcare for low income bunnies.


----------



## Nyx

Oh Fraggles - we're sorry. We forgot about Cookie - honestly - and then our slave told us about her after we read your post. In a way, I understand as my mommy died last week at her home. My human and I had a banana to celebrate her life (that was the one time I didn't share cause mama brought me out to be with her alone while she told me and we ate together). 

Your slave/mom is an AWESOME person and you are so lucky to have her - and her to have you.

We are for education and healthcare being provided free to all bunnies - AT THEIR CHOICE. No more mandatory visit to the vet if a bunny doesn't want it.

We're also proposing that we take half of those helicopters and bomb butcher shops and farms that hurt rabbits - in honor and memory of your mom and littermates.

As far as what we can bring to middle class rabbits - we bring understanding. Once again - I will say - we are familiar with many cultures (East Coast, Midwest & Texan) and many breeds. We've talked to many breeds of rabbits and understand a lot about them.

While we are pedigreed show rabbits - the truth is...I don't have my full pedigree - I only have my pedigree on my dad's side of the family. That is why Harmony thinks she should be President and I should be Vice-President.

And honestly - our main problem with you running for president isn't you - its Tattoo. You say he's only 5 months old - how can he have the experience needed to run a country? A county maybe....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I thank you for your sympathy on behalf of my beautiful mama and siblings. When I am president they will be avanged. My plan involves a bunny army riding flamingo's. The helicopters will be in use to deliver treats! Oh and all bunnies will be given free umbrellas to be held by there slaves when the weather gets "delicous" .....Tattoo may only be five months old but he is a genious. He solves puzzles in his tank all day and is rewarded with clams. When was the last time you solved a puzzle or ate a clam? How do you think he got to be a billionair?


----------



## MILU

I LOVE this topic! Thanks for posting! At first, I was absolutely in love and swooning in love with Fraggles, I'd go for him until the end, but then the opposition sort of convinced me too and then I got completely lost about who to go for, then I thought I shouldn't vote for any but then I also thought both are better than our human figures in the government.. 

So I came up with a way to know who's the REAL best candidate!

The one who runs for president (or at least mayor of your town, whatever else in politics) for REAL!! That actually happened in my country, and the animal candidate won by far, humiliating all the human candidates. I'd strongly suggest the rabbits DO run for whatever public positions you can, I'm sure you must fit the eligibility requirements, so why not? Go for it and I bet you'll win the human candidates. But I guess the rabbits will tie!


----------



## MILU

By the way, I like Tattoo. If he's rich, it's because he's smart. I read that octopuses are very, very intelligent. I hope he's happy in his house away from his house in the beach... he's the guy!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Milo, I would just like to point out to you that if Ms.Fatbutt is made president that your country is at risk for being "treat harvasted". She might say that she is trading assistance for treats. But what are you really getting? Your getting less banana chips is all...Keep that in mind.


----------



## gmas rabbit

Oh!!!!!!!!!!! I am just loving this "cat"fight between you ladies. Fraggles will always be my first love, she was the first girl that ever reached out to me, when my mom joined this forum. I is one loyal guy. Daisy-Mae is so cute, but I still loves the big gals. My mom's grandbabies daddy was part of the Texas Rangers and he left them to go back home to Pennsylvania. I don't know if I can trust a texan. They have such a reputation in the movies. But then again----------- 19 pounds of sweet bunny woman and some intelligience to boot. What is a guy to do??? No --- my loyalty must stay with Fraggles as I said she will always be my first love, a West Coast bunny woman that only lives about 6 hours from my mom. Tattoo is a different story, I like Daisy-Mae don't quite know about that guy. Who would want a bunny-girl that doesn't like you and is TERRIFIED of you. Shame on you Tattoo. Fraggles win the support of your followers and maybe let her off the hook so to speak and find her another job. Maybe one of those Texan bunnies can marry Tattoo to help form an alliance. lol Wouldn't that be funny?? As for the treats, we don't grow bananas or yogurt drops in Canada, but we have the most delicious dandelions, clover and parsley. It grows in abundance and I would be willing to share it with you. We also have tons and tons of grapes, that Mom says they make the raisons from. If them humans are not in charge, the grapes can be made into raisons and not wine. I personally have a great blood line, from by Mom in Innisfail, AB. Mom didn't get the papers because she said that I was to be a spoilt little boy, her baby so to speak, not a breeder. My mom and dad have lots of ribbons, my last mom was a little disappointed that my new mom didn't want to show me. But since I have been altered ( nasty thing to do to a guy ), I is a bit heavy and the judges wouldn't like that or that I is fixed. So for now I just live in luxury. As for vets, they are a necessary evil, I like my new one after last weekend. Not sure though that I would want to see her on an occasion that was not necessary. But--- she did say that I was a drop dead gorgeous guy, big or not. Maybe we could retain her for you bunnies that don't have a nice vet. I personally am going to support Fraggles.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Thank you again Benjamin. You are a very loyal supporter indeed. I know how it must tempt you. Those large doe's....But they flirt with every buck so even if they were to flirt with you they would be eyeing another bucks tail...Its just the way they are...Im just saying. If president the treatcopters will fly over Canada delivering treats to you. Not the other way around. Plus don't believe everything you read in cheap tabloids I can still assure you of Tattoos reputation. He is not THAT bad.....


----------



## HarmonyTheGREAT

Nyx is busy right now helping mom hand out treats to every bunny so she asked me to check in with y'all.

We will be back to campaigning on Monday but we take Sundays off as a "day of rest" here. We understand that some bunny homes may take Saturdays off and some bunny homes may choose to take no day off and that is fine too. We respect all bunny beliefs and would not choose to impose our day of rest upon any bun.

We will be napping after everyone gets their treats and then tomorrow morning Nyx and I will work on our platform and try to get it posted.

Thanks to every bun for your comments in this thread - both in support of us - and Fraggles. It is important that every bun feel like they have a voice in choosing their leaders and while we hate to run against Fraggles, we are simply too concerned about the youth and inexperience of Tattoo along with the fact he is an octopus (a very fine one I'm sure).

Till tomorrow....may everyone enjoy lots of your favorite treats (whatever they may be) and have a fun-filled day.


----------



## HarmonyTheGREAT

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> *Milo*, I would just like to point out to you that if Ms.Fatbutt is made president that your country is at risk for being "treat harvasted". She might say that she is trading assistance for treats. But what are you really getting? Your getting less banana chips is all...Keep that in mind.


Fraggles - may I tactfully point out that your supporter's name is Milu and not Milo?


----------



## SOOOSKA

To all the Boy Bunnies who passed me by.

Eat your heart out :heartbeat:. I am famous again, please click on the link.

http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/

Mommie is so proud of me and Beauty. It's just too bad some of you Boy Bunnies don't wealize that yet. 

Off I go to look in the mirror and admire my Beauty.

Daisy Mae:biggrin:

pS

I was in the original book too, go to page 83.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Wow, my slave takes da computer away for one weekend and all heck breaks loose! :shock:

I am so torn, I am friends with both sides, plus my cutie Benjy. It's tough being a mixed party household, but I have to do it. 

Fraggles, it isn't you but Tatoo. He's cool to hang with, but can you really trust a clam eater? My slave is vegan so I know I can trust her. I'm thinking the same is important in my political associations. I know Nyx and Harmony are good bunnies. Perhaps we can come up with some kind of compromise? :?

I'm sorry Benjamin, can we still make it work? :wink

-Rebecca Lynn


----------



## gmas rabbit

I've decided that I is just a bunny girl lover. I would radder be friends with all of you cuties than chose one and lose the friendship of the odders. It is just too hard a decision, and you is all so nice and pretty. I is so worried about that Tattoo guy taking advantage of little Daisy-Mae. I tink that Fraggles should drop that guy, after all he is a clam eater - bunnies are vegetarians and he lives in a tank of water - we don't and he is not cute and fuzzy. What is there possibly in common with us guys. She needs to get Rebecca-Lynn to run a vice president and that cutie Daisy-Mae to be head of foreign country relations. Everyone seems to really like her, after all she does look sooo!!! incocent and preddie with them blue eyes and flippy hairs.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Poor Tattoo 
The truth is that Tattoo wants to be a bunny. He wants to be ANYTHING but an Octopus. That is why he mimics everything he see's. Tattoo wants to be soft and fluffy and he wants to cuddle....Wont any of you set aside your worries and just offer to cuddle with Tattoo?


----------



## MiniLopHop

I wanna see Fraggles in scuba gear first


----------



## gmas rabbit

I has to agwee with dat. Fraggles he is your roomie, so you is first. Take photos for the rest of us bunnies.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Looks like Tatoo found out he was being replaced.


----------



## Tessa

I Vito would like to offer my services and help you in your quest. Especially if I can be the Emperor of the West Coast states (Hawaii included-I love shaved ice)

Look how official and how commanding I am. I have several slaves in vegas who are willing to do my bidding


----------



## gmas rabbit

Wouldn't Daisy-Mae and Vito make the cutest of couples, especially if he doesn't mind a slightly older woman-bunny. From her dinner she was going to share with me I think she likes shaved ice.
Benjamin


----------



## Tessa

> Wouldn't Daisy-Mae and Vito make the cutest of couples, especially if he doesn't mind a slightly older woman-bunny. From her dinner she was going to share with me I think she likes shaved ice.
> Benjamin



Yes, she is a very cute looking Bun! I don't know if I'm her type. It looks like she might be into those muscular He-bun jocks!


----------



## Tessa

If Daisy Mae relocated down here she and I can enslave All of the West Coast (and Hawaii!) with our cute nose wiggles. Then we can build our army and lend helping paws to Fraggles and his Vision!!!!!

Regards, Emperor Vito Buns


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Emperor Vito, Dutchess Daisy Mae of Ajax here. (yes I am Royalty).

Mommie's been to las vegas once a few years ago. she liked it.

I'm a little worried about that Black bunny that lives with you. What would she say about a very Beautiful White Lioness Bunny comes to live with you.






Hug & Kisses

Daisy:big kiss:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Vito I thank you in joining our cause. However you are very young and need training. Please move here immediatly to begin your lessons. Also my slave pointed out that you need some serious nose kisses. Don't worry though....Daisy Mae will be coming to.


----------



## Tessa

Fraggles,
True that, true that- I am very young but I often hear my mommy call me a mad genius! Below I have submitted a pic of my schooling days to show you that I am a learned bunny!

As I am a desert bunny I'm not really prepared for cold Washington weather. Perhaps some summer training mischief?


----------



## Tessa

> I'm a little worried about that Black bunny that lives with you. What would she say about a very Beautiful White Lioness Bunny comes to live with you.



Dear Duchess Daisy Mae of Ajax,

Don't worry about Lola. She's my little sister. However, mom says that if I want to be Emperor that Lola has to come as well. I know she's a tag-along but I think she'd make an excellent spy!

h34r2


----------



## MAX2000

hey fraggles. you need a vice president. a real one. MEEE! look how cute i iz!!
im a hotot! i iz za cutest ting u eva! look pics up of me breed! my mommy cant get the insert pic thing to work  cuz it in her documents but tats fine! but as vice I will support you and add some stuff like: we get to eats chocolates 24/7!:innocent we can do any ting we want and run the streets! WE will b the ones walking teh hoomans(/slaves) and WE will be driveing those big tings our slaves go into. teh only ting hoomans can do would be go to work and get us money:bunnydance::carrot and give US wat WE want!!! sound good? OH CRAPOLLA! bananas coming! i dont want her too catch me on teh computer again! oh thats another ting! WE can go on teh compuers when eva we want! and pee/poop and even shed ANYWHERE WE WANT!




Thank You - Banana's Buns:bunnybutt: _*Fluffertons!*_


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Hooo boy, just reading this now...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Your just now reading the Frags for president thread? lol.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

And the tan thread. Boy, I've missed this place...


----------



## LakeCondo

Are you adding to your bio that real rabbits need more than one 'fixing'?


----------



## Penelope-Primrose

Fraggles I am Applying for job of being Duchess of York and Mummy wants to be Duchess of Cambridge I am sure that the royal family wont mind..


----------



## qtipthebun

Fraggles, I have to say that at first I supported your campaign, and then I supported Harmony. However, I disagree with you both on some critical points. Allow me to lay them out here for you (bunny flop style), and if you will accept me, I would be willing to run as a Keeper of the Peace/Concern for all types of bunnies (I think the job title needs a bit of work).

Firstly,
Neither of you have mentioned free vet care. What about us bunnies whose parents don't make enough money to really afford taking us to the vet, except in severe emergencies? If vet care was free (dare I say socialized?), all bunnies, regardless of parent's financial status would be able to go to the vet whenever they needed to.

Also, all bunnies should have equal access to food. There should be bunny food given to all of our parents that will contain all of the best stuff...every day. That way we never have to worry about somebunnies not having enough to eat or not ever being able to get treats.

Also, and most bunnies may disagree with me on this point, I would move away from calling our parents "slaves". While yes, they do our every bidding, the word slave has a bad history. I don't like bad histories. They're even worse than bad strawberries. I think we would have to work together to decide what to call our owners, but I would state that they need a new term.

And finally, there will be no laws on the bodies of bunnies. Ever. Bunnies should be able to choose whomever they want to love, regardless of size, breed, or gender. We should never be forced into shows, nor should we be forced to breed and have babies. There are a lot of baby bunnies out there who need homes already. If I say no to breeding, I mean no! And this whole business of shows? If a bunny doesn't want to brush their fur or lose an ounce, their humans shouldn't make them.

So there. What do you think, Fraggles? Can I run in your campaign?


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Uh... Hmm... Uhm...

I- uhh... I- hmm...

I Harvey do not like bunny leads... hmm sometimes... No..
all the time... maybe most of the time... yeah... Most times.

can you emil... elil.. imul..elim.. eliminate them forEVA
Fraggles when you're president! :biggrin: ...yeah forever...


----------



## LakeCondo

*qtipthebun wrote: *


> Also, and most bunnies may disagree with me on this point, I would move away from calling our parents "slaves". While yes, they do our every bidding, the word slave has a bad history. I don't like bad histories. They're even worse than bad strawberries. I think we would have to work together to decide what to call our owners, but I would state that they need a new term.



I'm with you on this, Q. I've been thinking that it would bother people whose ancestors were involved in slavery, one way or another. I think servants is a better term, but maybe there is an even better one someone can suggest.


----------



## MiniLopHop

At our house it is mommy and daddy, with us being the kids. It confuses some people, but since there are no human children (thank goodness! they might pull our ears!) it works for us. I think it also gets us more treats because we are the babies that never grow up


----------



## qtipthebun

So what do you think? Do I have a platform? Should I run with Fraggles, or against her?


----------



## MiniLopHop

Hopefully Fraggles will come to her senses and pick you up as a running mate and dump that octopus in thin desguise, Ink. Then again, she might have to go with Muppet since they are sisters. Tricky situation now.


----------



## qtipthebun

I have no problem running against her if she picks the octopus over me. I would offer to squish the octopus with my paw, but I believe in non-violence in all situations!


----------



## snowflakesmama

shes lovely! youre lucky she lets you put on her harness.. mine hates it! ive had no luck... yet


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Tisk tisk...... Still hating on the Octopus huh? I thought we decided to drop the whole Octopus issue when I chose Ink the rabbit as my running mate. Q-tip you have a lot of great points but your very young. Plus do you even live with an Octopus? Well I do! Which makes me qualified to be president.


----------



## MiniLopHop

*sigh* oh Fraggles, when will you learn? Until you drop Ink the octopus in drag my vote will have to go to any REAL rabbit. 

Qtip, what would you say to having Becky or Cinderella as your running mate? They are both 5 so they have more experience. Plus, they bring in the rescue vote to go with your breeder vote. Together we could have it all 

*evil laughter from Houdini* You may call me a Peakenise, but I'm a REAL bun, unlike certain "rabbits" named Ink. It would serve you right if my wife beats you.


----------



## qtipthebun

Fraggles...worse than an octopus, I live with a parrot! It's like an octopus...only it can talk. And it says annoying things. So I think I know all about housemates who aren't fit to run in a presidential campaign.

Hmm, Becky and Cinderella...I do need a runningmate....the question is, do either of you agree with my politics....


----------



## MiniLopHop

Qtip, our whole warren agrees with your platform. We are a free loving group of buns. Both Becky and Cindi have needed serious vet care so they understand the seriousness of access. They feel very lucky to have parents that can afford their care and an excellent vet to take care of them. They feel every bun should be so lucky.

Healthy treats and free flowing greens are extremely important. We want to make sure everybun has the joy of eating wonderful, healthy vegetables. We support our local SPCA by sharing greens, hay, and toys but we can only do so much on our own. We even graciously share our mommy's time so the poor incarcerated buns, through no fault of their own, can have some comfort as well.

As stated in a previous post, in our warren we do not use the term slave. We prefer parents. Sometimes mommy has to do something we do not like that is for our own good like trimming toe nails. If they were slaves we would all have very long nails and end up with sore feet. Historically slaves also did not love their masters, where we love mommy and daddy very much and they love us.

Freedom of body is very important. The four of us havethe opportunity to play together when ever we want without being forced to have babies. We are also relieved that mommy refused to sell Houdini for his fur when someone wanted to buy him, we would have missed our friend so much. If buns enjoy showing then by all means, strut your stuff. We prefer to remain more low key so we don't like to model. We do enjoy going to the park in our stroller so we get fresh air but stay safe. That's just how we roll.

As a bonus, the others of the warren, plus to honorary turtle members for going under cover, will be at your disposal.







As for a party name, how about Whole World Warren? We could be the triple W party


----------



## Serenity73

Where do we cast our ballots? 
Enquiring buns want to know!:O)


----------



## LakeCondo

Fraggles needs to tell some people that her topic has been hijacked.


----------



## LakeCondo

Fraggles needs to tell some people that her topic has been hijacked.


----------



## qtipthebun

Mini-Lop, which bunny is the second one over (next to the angora?) That little one looks like it could be my twin, so if cute-Q-tip-looking-bunny wants to run as my running mate....

I think we've got a pretty good platform going. Think we can campaign to beat Fraggles?


----------



## MiniLopHop

That is Cinderella, she would be honored to be your vice president

I think we should challenge Fraggles to a debate on the issues and set an election date where RO members can vote


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Poor Fraggles always getting picked on  Poor Tattoo for being so misunderstood (his dinner offer to the shrimp still stands though) And poor Ink who just thinks your all jealous of his perfect tail. Ink would also like to invite the shrimps to a dinner party if they really can't make Tattoo's.


----------



## MiniLopHop

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Poor Fraggles always getting picked on  Poor Tattoo for being so misunderstood (his dinner offer to the shrimp still stands though) And poor Ink who just thinks your all jealous of his perfect tail. *Ink would also like to invite the shrimps to a dinner party if they really can't make Tattoo's*.



See, more proof Ink is just Tattoo in desguise! 

Are you afraid to debate with two REAL rabbits? :coolness:


----------



## qtipthebun

Cinderella, it's a deal! I like your politics. Plus, our ears match. We'd look adorable as president and vice president. We need to find a place for the turtles. They're pretty cute. Maybe we could make Fraggles ambassador of the banana chip fund or something.


----------



## ZRabbits

So how's the campaigning going guys? 

It's been interesting to read, and can't wait to hear about scheduling of a debate. lol

Hey maybe I should talk to Kreacher, he's more of that Independent type who thinks taking from some and giving to others who are completely irresponsible would not be a benefit. He's more on the Stand on your Own, Work to Educate Bunny Parents (sorry, he's doesn't like the reference Slave), and not Reward those Bunny Parents who neglect or think someone else should pay their way. Stop and say "NO" to irresponsible bunny owners who make babies. 

And I know Willard would be a excellent running partner with Kreacher. He's been there, abandoned and neglected, and he knows Bunny Parents who are responsible and will save to make sure their "furry charges" are taken care of. And promote sharing and helping out with others who can't. Should force anyone to contribute. It's better that it comes from the Heart. 

Well now, maybe a Third Party forming? 

K


----------



## LakeCondo

The moore partys the better, iff u meen partys wit foods.


----------



## qtipthebun

Or Kreacher, we can find a place for you in my running party. We need a bunny who's willing to deal with those humans....we may not see eye to eye on a lot of things, but I like you. Plus, you seem smart, and even if we don't agree on things, we can probably talk them out. 
How would you feel about being human-education ambassador?

Tippy


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks Tippy. What a nice offer, but I'm working on a backroom deal to become Neville's and Luna's Manager and it pays good. Four parsleys a day. That's 20 a week. and Free time to run. Oh this is what I've been waiting for. 

But if it doesn't go through, I'm your man! Humans are my best subject.

K:bunny5


----------



## MiniLopHop

So it sounds like we have three bun parties interested in being president?

What topics do people want covered in the debate? Any specific questions would be appreciated. We need to know what the bun population needs to hear about.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Good Day Fraggles & Tatoo

Your Beautiful Adorable Running mate just dropped in to say hello.







Many Hugs and Nose Bonks to you.

Daisy Mae and Susan


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Yes that's right! Daisy Mae is my running mate! I was just kidding with all that ink stuff.....HaHa!!!! If your wondering why Muppet is not my running mate its cause she poops around my cage which is very rude. Anyway yes Daisy Mae is my running mate.


----------



## LakeCondo

I'm sorry to be technical, but a Canadian rabbit can't be the running mate for somebunny running for US president.


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm positive my Great Great Grand Bunnies were American so I can be Fraggles Running mate.:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle

Daisy Mae Dutchess of Ajax.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Fraggles is running for president of EVERYTHING!


----------



## SOOOSKA

DAISY MAE -------->:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18

:happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny:

:bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt:

:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:

:energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny:

THANKS FRAGGLES

LOVE AND NOSE BONKS

*DAISY MAE*


----------



## LakeCondo

I looked back to the first post & it says of the US. But you might as well be more grandiose while you're at it. A US president must be 35 or older, anyway.


----------



## MiniLopHop

So do bun years translate like dog years? If so, Cinderella is mature enough but Q-tip would not be. Good thing it is running for President of everything!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Excuse me Miss Brandy.

The Dutchess is Fraggles' Running mate.

Yours can runfor Governor & Senator of Pennesylvania.

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop

Susan, Q-tip and Cinderella are the competition


----------



## SOOOSKA

So Fraggles and Daisy Mae are going to beat them.

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18:bunny18

:happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny::happybunny:

:bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt::bunnybutt:

:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:

:energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny::energizerbunny:

Susan & Daisy Mae


----------



## LakeCondo

Things become heated.


----------

